# To any one in Oakland County in Michigan!



## TheServalRat (Feb 21, 2012)

While I do want to keep some of these rats, it's best if I don't keep them all. While the head count is 9, and I might keep 2 of these guys, I'd prefer if these rats found a nice home so they won't get cramped.

I haven't figured out the sexes yet, so if you're interested in a certain sex, just keep an eye out on this thread. If you're interested in no matter what the sex, then give me a pm.


I would prefer if you take two unless if you have another rat at home, in which I'd like to see some photo or preferably video evidence. ...Don't just send me those, just come to me and I'll tell you to add something in the photo to make sure that you didn't pull the photo from google images. It'll just make me feel more trusting. :3

Since the mother and father was bought from a Petsmart, I have NO idea what kind of health history these guys will have... but the mother and father is still ticking with no problems. These rats are free to a good home so long as you provide me with evidence of a good home.


----------



## TheServalRat (Feb 21, 2012)

= 3=; I'm probably doing this process all wrong. Though if you want to check to see if the babies are doing well, then ask me and I'll show you photos and video. You can even ask me to also include something to make sure that I didn't pull my photos from Google. :3


----------

